# Midlands Meet - Sat 25th Sept



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Right then guys, its coming up to the end of summer so i think its time to get together whilst the weather is still half decent. This meet is going to be a good one. Fancy showing off your skills, socialising, seeking advise and being shown new techniques?

This will be held at our premises in Stoke on Trent.

Anyway, ill let Gordon's description do the rest!

Saturday the 25th of September @ 10AM. This is open to everyone that wishes to attend.

Lots of new and well established products to try on the day with expert advice give as always.

This meet is going to be set up as a working meet where 2 doner cars will be offered up for members to work on and display their skills. Mark will be supplying a few of their own branded product on the day. But if there is any other products that the teams would like to apply. It would be advisable to bring them along on the day. Also if they choose to machine polish any of the cars. Pads and polish would have to be catered for by the team members. Although there will be a prize offered up at the end of the day, for the most transformed car. (Will leave that to Mark ). We are hoping for a good fun filled day of friendly rivalry and detailing. All people will be divided up into teams on the day and they can choose a team leader if they wish. Going by the right get up and go attitude shown at the polishing classes held in the Midlands. We hope this will meet everyone’s expectations.

Both Dave Kg and myself will be in attendance as well as Tim (Autobrite Detailer) from Autobrite to give out advice if required.

If it sounds good, register your interest so that we can get an idea of numbers, or if you have any questions, just post up! :thumb:
__________________


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I will try and call in for an hour or so Tim.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill pop through need some bits


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed your holiday Tim and welcome back.
Hoping for a good day and as you said would be nice to have a meet before the weather turns.
I am really interested to see what cars Mark has in store. :lol:
I can only imagine. Good bit of detailing fun with a nice twist.
Hope to see you all on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Hope you enjoyed your holiday Tim and welcome back.
> Hoping for a good day and as you said would be nice to have a meet before the weather turns.
> I am really interested to see what cars Mark has in store. :lol:
> I can only imagine. Good bit of detailing fun with a nice twist.
> ...


Thanks Gordon,

Im sure we will end up with some cracking cars! It should be a very funny day though. Im also quite sure there will be some samples of our new products hanging around also.

Everyone and anyone is welcome to spectate or join in. This day will also be the release date of our new wax! :thumb:


----------

